# bad day



## charden79 (Dec 28, 2013)

so the day started off quite well I was feeling quite positive then one of my colleagues came in with her brand new baby, this is the fourth baby to be born where I work in the last two years. so everyone else rushed over but I just couldn't so im sure everyone thinks what a miserable cow I am. then spent the rest of the day trying not to cry. not a good day


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Charden

I'm sure noone thought you were miserable, they were probably all focused on the baby, and if they did then that's their problem not yours.  New babies are hard to deal with sometimes, especially when you haven't psyched yourself up to see them, like at work.  I keep slapping on that happy mask in the hope some day it will be me sharing my little bundle of joy.

Take care

Dory
xxx


----------



## charden79 (Dec 28, 2013)

normally I just try and smile through it try not to let it get but today it really upset me for some reason


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't worry, you aren't on your own. I spent an hour the other day running up and down to different offices to avoid a girl who was bringing her baby round; and was looking for me! Honestly, I just needed some Benny Hill music on  

We all have days like that, don't beat yourself up sweetie xxx


----------



## charden79 (Dec 28, 2013)

that made me laugh just thinking about that music


----------



## MrsE17 (Feb 21, 2014)

I had one of these days in the week,  with a pregnant girl coming into my office rubbing her belly chatting to everyone&anyone about her pregnancy whilst I stared at my computer screen, eyes welling up & ignoring everyone like a right grump! That on top of the announcements from 4 people I know that they are pregnant has made this a hard week!  
Be assured you are not alone in feeling like this...I might try running away to the benny hill music next time  
xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

masses of hugs   


It's the worst thing to be constantly reminded like that x


----------

